# Is there any performance gain from syncing all CPU cores?



## wuubb (Jan 18, 2018)

I've seen in a couple of audio-optimizing guides for PC around the web that disabling turbo boost and speed step are better for audio work. This would effectively make all the cores run at the same speed. One could theoretically even sync them to the turbo boost frequency or overclock frequency if so desired. My question being, does this improve performance when using VSTs in a DAW (I use Cubase) and in VE Pro? Has anyone experimented with this at all or knows where I could get some data?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2018)

Disabling speed step is good. Disabling turbo boost is bad (from my experience) - it raises the CPU speed of all cores, and that's only a good thing. It's basically factory approved overclocking.

Case in point: my i7-6700K has a factory clock of 4 GHz, with turbo at 4.5 GHz. It is possible to make all cores work at 4.5 GHz, so this is how I have it set up. It works without issues, and I do get better performance in everything, really.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 19, 2018)

Listening to @EvilDragon when it comes to these matters is always a good idea 

SpeedStep and C-States Disabled, Turbo Boost Enabled gets me the best results. However if you are OCing to the boost frequency then it shouldn't really make any difference. 

Both SpeedStep and C-States can cause audio artifacts as they kick in, but I've never experienced any clicks caused by Turbo Boost.


----------



## wuubb (Jan 19, 2018)

I see. Now the other question I have is whether the excess heat and electricity consumption are issues. I just performed the above mentioned tweaks in my bios and my idle CPU temp went up about 5/6 degC, which may not be a lot, and I have yet to measure the power draw difference. Are the temps/power draws do you guys get from making these changes significant?


----------



## Sami (Jan 19, 2018)

wuubb said:


> I see. Now the other question I have is whether the excess heat and electricity consumption are issues. I just performed the above mentioned tweaks in my bios and my idle CPU temp went up about 5/6 degC, which may not be a lot, and I have yet to measure the power draw difference. Are the temps/power draws do you guys get from making these changes significant?


no


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2018)

My CPU is running at 39°C at idle, which is very decent. It doesn't go above 60-65°C when at full tilt, which is also great. Obviously, a good cooler is paramount here (I'm using Noctua NH-D15, which is a beast!). I am not at all concerned about power draw, it needs what it needs.


----------

